# Yellow Rose



## HikinMike (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm really 'into' macro, but occasionally I play around with it. Copying from my archives (9/2007)....

_Went to the Carmel Mission Basilica with the kids. Since I couldn't get to some of the places because of my wheelchair, I decided to shoot a few Yellow Roses while I waited._
_
These are all hand-held, 50mm with 20mm Kenko Tubes.
_






300D, 50mm f/1.8, Kenko extension tubes


----------

